# 24in iMac TOO Bright Get Shades



## cloudniner (Oct 21, 2006)

I find my 24 inch iMac screen way too bright when I am programming at night with the lights down low. There is a program named 'Shades' that allows me to turn the brightness way down to almost black and anywhere between.

My previous iMacs 17in, 20in, all backed down okay. The 24 incher will not back down anywhere near enough for my liking. 

If interested here is the link. Works like a charm for me.

RSN

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/23370


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Excellent program - only wish list would be for it to invert.
Put the link into the Mac freeware thread that is going - deserves it - good find :clap:

My 30 is too bright as well.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

System Preferences > Displays > *Brightness:*

Couldn't resist.  I find that the Cinema Displays on the lowest, standard brightness setting are fairly dark; and that is too light? Maybe my eyes are different...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

way too bright in a dark room.

There are also times when you need to keep an eye on processes but want the screen way dim.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank you so so much! I'm always working on papers and such at night and like you said, the 24 incher is just too bright.

Lars, even when the display it put to the dimmest in System Preferences, it is still too bright in a poorly lite or dark room.

Thanks again!


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

cloudniner said:


> I find my 24 inch iMac screen way too bright when I am programming at night with the lights down low. There is a program named 'Shades' that allows me to turn the brightness way down to almost black and anywhere between... RSN
> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/23370


Welcome to the ehMac community and... It is a pleasure to meet you!

Many thanks for the "shades" recommendation and associated link.

If you can spare a few minutes I would love to read a few comments from you in a post regarding your 24" iMac. How do you like the size of that screen! Have you used FW 800 yet? Is FW 800 much faster relative to FW 400?

My darling wife bought a 20" iMac about a month ago and we are already spoiled by the size of the screen. Before buying I wondered if the screen might be too big and definitely thought 24" would be too large.

Now after just a month of using the 20" I am beginning to salivate at the prospect of purchasing a 24" iMac for myself.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

you could also try: 
control+option+command+8


----------



## cloudniner (Oct 21, 2006)

*Screen Invert*

Thanks Vacuvox!

I will add this to my list of things to remember.

Just tried this out! Man does it suck on my 24incher.

So much to learn so little time....


----------



## cloudniner (Oct 21, 2006)

sheamusj said:


> Welcome to the ehMac community and... It is a pleasure to meet you!
> 
> Many thanks for the "shades" recommendation and associated link.
> 
> ...


Hello Sheamus. Thanks for the welcome.

I have had my 24incher for awhile now and I could not imagine going back to the 17in or even the 20in. I do a lot of programming in 'C' and 'C++' in Windoze (I hate Windoze by the way, way too many blue screens). I just love the ability to have two versions of the Borland program running with two different source codes so that I can look at what I did in past programs and cut and paste. Sure wish I could have done this before. I use both Boot Camp and Parallels, at the moment find Parallels the most used.

Currently I have two external HD drives and one external DVD writer. All have both USB 2.0 and Firewire 400. I find the USB 2.0 to be a bit faster. I have been looking at some of the Firewire 800 external drive enclosures and suspect that I will get one at a later date. Just can't justify the cost at the moment. 

Just for the heck of it I tried Quake 4 (PC Version) running under Boot Camp and Windoze XP. It is something else on the 24in screen. By the way I have the upgraded video option.

If I can supply anymore info just let me know. I am just so happy that I will never have to buy another Windoze computer and pay Microslop yet another chunk of cash for the same thing over and over and over again....

Richard


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Richard;

Many thanks for the GREAT post regarding your 24" iMac experiences! :clap: 

The next computer we buy will be a (fully loaded) 15" MBP (sometimes around February 2007) and I then expect to purchase my very own (fully loaded) 24" iMac sometime in September 2007, and frankly, can't wait!

I noted your external HD comments with some interest as I want to purchase a GREAT 500 GB external HD with both FW 400 and FW 800. I started checking them out this week (LaCie seems to have a nice one) but then noticed a reference to SATA externals.

Do you know which HD is better? Also could you explain the differerences between (what I call) a normal HD and a SATA? 

More specifically, which one should I buy and why?


----------



## cloudniner (Oct 21, 2006)

*Firewire 800 External Drive Enclosure*



sheamusj said:


> Hi Richard;
> 
> Many thanks for the GREAT post regarding your 24" iMac experiences! :clap:
> 
> ...


**************************************************************************************

Hi again.

FYI
It is my understanding that the SATA drives are faster than IDE and that Firewire 800 is faster than USB **. I am not an expert but I gather the benifit of the faster drives would be for streaming video and animation work. Not sure I need all that speed just to back up my programming and backing up my main HD. 

Bottom line more speed more money, just not sure yet if I need it. 

I will say that any drive I purchase in the near future will be SATA and probably two 300s ganged together in the same box for more security.

Here is a link to a Drive Enclosure that I think I would like to get. I case you don't know the picture at the bottom has a SATA drive. The one with the flat red cable is the SATA cable.

http://www.cooldrives.com/saiitofi80al.html


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow and I thought my 20" was already too bright, I leave it on 30% brightness all the time except on really bright sunny days I'll bump it up to 50%.

FYI even Firewire 400 is faster than USB 2.0 for larger sustained file transfers... up to twice as fast from what I observe between my USB 2.0 and Firewire 400 enclosures.


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

you can press F14 to decrease the brightness and F15 to increase the brightness


----------

